# Baby Cockatiel



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Is it normal for a newborn cockatiel to spend it's time laying down? It seems that he's being fed but is laying down.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Well , It's kinda hard to tell without you being a little more specific. Is this a newly hatched baby? The first few days of life they don't move around a lot. When you say laying down, is his feet under him? As for feeding, check his (or her) crop right after the parents have fed it to make sure it,s full. Give me a little more information and I will try my best to help.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Well , It's kinda hard to tell without you being a little more specific. Is this a newly hatched baby? The first few days of life they don't move around a lot. When you say laying down, is his feet under him? As for feeding, check his (or her) crop right after the parents have fed it to make sure it,s full. Give me a little more information and I will try my best to help.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Well , It's kinda hard to tell without you being a little more specific. Is this a newly hatched baby? The first few days of life they don't move around a lot. When you say laying down, is his feet under him? As for feeding, check his (or her) crop right after the parents have fed it to make sure it,s full. Give me a little more information and I will try my best to help.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

It's moving its legs and they seem to feeding it but compared to the other baby bird, this one is laying down/sleeping like a human baby would.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

From what I see in your photo, that does NOT look good. I'm not even sure a vet could help with a baby that small. About all you can do is keep a close eye on it and we can HOPE for the best. How are the other babies doing? Please keep me posted.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Snava94 said:


> Is it normal for a newborn cockatiel to spend it's time laying down? It seems that he's being fed but is laying down.





Robert Seale said:


> From what I see in your photo, that does NOT look good. I'm not even sure a vet could help with a baby that small. About all you can do is keep a close eye on it and we can HOPE for the best. How are the other babies doing? Please keep me posted.


There's one more baby bird and it seems to be doing well so far. We took the baby bird from picture out and have him under heating lamp. Its crop seems full but I'll feed it and like you said, hope for the best. 

We fed it and now he's warm. I will keep your posted. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I have my fingers crossed that he makes it! We currently have Five babies that are about two and a half weeks old. This is our third clutch but you learn something new every time!


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> I have my fingers crossed that he makes it! We currently have Five babies that are about two and a half weeks old. This is our third clutch but you learn something new every time!


How cute! I didnt know that 5 birdies could hatch. I really did learn something new. This is our second clutch and both times only 2 babies have hatched.
I took it out and have it under a heating lamp. I've been feeding every 2 hours. I hope I'm doing this right but I have seen improvement in baby bird.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

That is a very healthy looking chick you have there! When it comes to any hatch time, you really never know WHAT your going to get. The photos inclosed are of our third clutch. Every time we have either lost or had a dud egg. Are you going to hand feed and tame your babies? We let the parents feed them for the first 3 weeks then we take over.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> That is a very healthy looking chick you have there! When it comes to any hatch time, you really never know WHAT your going to get. The photos inclosed are of our third clutch. Every time we have either lost or had a dud egg. Are you going to hand feed and tame your babies? We let the parents feed them for the first 3 weeks then we take over.
> View attachment 93149
> View attachment 93150


Your babies are beautiful. They seem so clean and healthy. So do you put them back with parents once you start feeding them or they are separated from parents completely at 3 weeks?Do you introduce fruits at that age? We touched the birds from 1st clutch so they got use to us touching them but I wasnt brave enough to hand feed them. But with the experience that I'm getting with this baby, I think I might hand feed the other baby too when it's a few weeks older.
I'm keeping an eye on my little one who I've named Pinky. Not sure if it's because it's still a baby or not but his little leg, seems it might be splayed legged but I'm not sure. I posted a picture.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

WOW....it doesn't seem like it's only been a few weeks since ours looked JUST like your two photos! It's incredible how fast they grow in just the first month! If your baby has a full crop and is at least moving around some, I'd say things just may be ok for him. Although you would need to read up on it, you really should hand feed them after about the third week of letting the parents do it. That not only gives them a break but it helps with the bonding and taming of the babies. If your NOT going to hand feed them, you need to take them out and handle them often so they will get use to human touch. As for the 3rd week thing, yes, we have a special box made up for the young ones and keep them separate from the parents. SPEAKING of parents, You always want to separate the male and female after a clutch or they'll go right back at it again and you'll end up with MORE eggs! It is not uncommon at all for coakatiels to become breeding machines after just the first clutch!


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

How often do you feed your babies at three weeks and how much?
Also, I noticed some sort of blood in its forehead. Not sure if it's a blood clot. Do you happen to know if that's normal or if it will go away?
I have really appreciated your feedback and input. Truly grateful. And my Baby Pinky seems to be doing great.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

No, that's NOT normal. Sadly, as small as that baby is, I doubt if a vet would be of much help. Just keep a very close eye on it and make sure either you or the parents are feeding it. After 3 weeks of being parent fed, we seperate the babies for good. We had feed them 3 times a day. Morning, noon, and in the evenings. I might also point out THIS is the time to handle them often so they get use to human touch. You can also work with them in regards to stepping up on your finger. By the 4th and 5th week they'll start getting the hang of things.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> No, that's NOT normal. Sadly, as small as that baby is, I doubt if a vet would be of much help. Just keep a very close eye on it and make sure either you or the parents are feeding it. After 3 weeks of being parent fed, we seperate the babies for good. We had feed them 3 times a day. Morning, noon, and in the evenings. I might also point out THIS is the time to handle them often so they get use to human touch. You can also work with them in regards to stepping up on your finger. By the 4th and 5th week
> 
> 
> Robert Seale said:
> ...


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> No, that's NOT normal. Sadly, as small as that baby is, I doubt if a vet would be of much help. Just keep a very close eye on it and make sure either you or the parents are feeding it. After 3 weeks of being parent fed, we seperate the babies for good. We had feed them 3 times a day. Morning, noon, and in the evenings. I might also point out THIS is the time to handle them often so they get use to human touch. You can also work with them in regards to stepping up on your finger. By the 4th and 5th week they'll start getting the hang of things.


My baby bird isn't going to make it unfortunately. It took a turn for the worst. It's not going to make it. I'm just waiting. There really isn't anything I can do and I am so heartbroken. 💔😢 The other baby seems to be doing well. It's grown a bit more, is a bit more fuzzy and it was born a few days after Pinky. Thats when I knew my baby might not last long but I was still willing to try. It wasn't eating much this morning and was eating less and less in each feeding. 💔 Thank you for all of your help these past few days. I really do appreciate it. Good luck with your babies. They are adorable.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about the little one! Even though there still that small and tiny babies, we STILL get attached to them and it hurts losing them! It sounds like you did everything you could but life for this little one just wasn't to be. I wish you the best of luck with your other baby. Let me know how things go with it.


----------



## Cramersdad (Dec 7, 2020)

You are both great. I hope the little one is kept warm and fed until his demise. Your soft, sweet words and gentle touch - the attention of the parents - and a full crop, will make this precious little bird's life a very good life, albeit short. God Bless each of you and your birds. My 28 year old birds long since stopped laying mating. They and their offspring are MY kids. They are truly amazing little animals. We do our best to keep their hierarchy of physical needs met and exceeded. Love, being the catalyst is the paramount of all. Best wishes. I pray, that if this little one does not make it that there is no pain. Peace. I love this kind interaction and common care for these beautiful (and all) expressions of life...our cockatiels.


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Cramersdad said:


> You are both great. I hope the little one is kept warm and fed until his demise. Your soft, sweet words and gentle touch - the attention of the parents - and a full crop, will make this precious little bird's life a very good life, albeit short. God Bless each of you and your birds. My 28 year old birds long since stopped laying mating. They and their offspring are MY kids. They are truly amazing little animals. We do our best to keep their hierarchy of physical needs met and exceeded. Love, being the catalyst is the paramount of all. Best wishes. I pray, that if this little one does not make it that there is no pain. Peace. I love this kind interaction and common care for these beautiful (and all) expressions of life...our cockatiels.


Thank you!!! They really are amazing animals. Those birdies are in love with my daughter but also have a relationship with everyone else. They are very much loved.


----------

